# Driveline vibration



## HANGMAN856 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys . I'm having some driveline issues. 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 QC. 5 speed, New Ball Joints, Tie rods, Reddy Lift leveling kit (basically a 3" coil spring lift on front) , Reddy 
lift Steering box stabilizer, New wheel bearings Rebuilt and balanced rear drive shaft , new front drive shaft A1 Cardone, BD diesel Sway bar end links. Had the tires balanced 2 different places, new Rancho steering stabilizer shock, New Gabriel HD shocks. 5.7 L Hemi. Blizzard 760 LT plow. (I only plow my driveway but have not had to use it yet due to mild winter) At highway speeds its a hum and Grind type noise. I have play in the output shaft from transfer case. I did run it without the front drive shaft and the noise was gone. All everyone whats to do is replace the tcase and or the front differential but I'm still not convinced its the either.A few people have told me its from the leveling kit when I call reddy lift they thell me they have never heard of that. How do I adjust the pinion angle? I am thinking that is the culprit. Also where can I look to find the proper angles? Or if anyone is in the scranton PA area and can recomment a repair facility that is not parts changer that would be awesome!!! Anyone else have any imput that would be great


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Use wedge style shims between the main leaf and the spring perch to change pinion angle. Many people have gone to free spin hub kits to rid themselves of vibration. Check out Spin Tec or Dyna Trac for the kits.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm Gunna say ft end. Did you ck the ft axle ujoints? Not sure how you can angle the ft end of a coil spring susp. Might have to lower the trans mount


----------



## HANGMAN856 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks jhenderson and dieselss. I looked at the free spin kits very pricey. But definitely an option. I'm taking it to a driveline shop on Monday so we will see what they have to say. If I gotta bite the bullet and buy the free spin kit I will. Anybody use those? Which one? Did it eliminate any noises from the driveline? I would like to hear from people who use those before I drop $1500 plus. Thanks again for the input. 
Mike


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to turbodieselregister.com and do a search on the 3rd gen forum.


----------



## HANGMAN856 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok so I finally get some answers. I got hooked up with a guy who builds lifted trucks for competition. He made a set up to basically squish the front end of my truck and still be able to drive it. Set it up and went up the highway noise almost completely gone. So now we have proven that it's not the tcase or the the front differential bearings. It's the pitch of the pinion. Now here's where it gets tricky. The so called leveling kit installed to work with the plow is actually a 3" coil spring lift. After recommendation from the truck guy I took it to his alignment shop to have 4 degrees positive camber put into the front end with the hopes that it would eliminate the noise. Apparently the first alignment I had done after the install was incorrect. Anyway it was unsuccessful. But holy CRAP! Now the truck sits even highter in front. So now I'm being told not only do I need new control arms preferably adjustable but now I also have to lift the rear to get the proper geometry and my front shocks are bottomed out so they need to be replaced also. I'm assuming the rear will be the same if I lift it to level. I can't get my factory coils back as the installer has gone out of business. So I'm looking for opinions. If it were you would you remove installed leveling kit buy new factory coils and leveling spacers? I was told that the spacers won't hold the plow. Do you use a spacer and oem coils? And what brand spacer? Or should I buy the complete lift kit with shocks, control arms, drop brackets for track and sway bar, springs etc? Please any imput would be greatly appreciated. I'm getting ready to get rid of the truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

only cause i dont know,,,but i thought the truck had a solid front axle?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

It does. None of what you are talking about is going to change the pinion angle on the truck.I'm assuming that is what you have decided the problem is. There is NO WAY to put 4 degrees of camber in your truck without bending parts. Even if it was possible, it would not change the ride height. I suggest you go back and get the correct information, as to what has been done, before you make any more changes.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not understanding either....a 3 inch is causing this much trouble? Still think you need to ck the ft axle shaft u-joints


----------



## HANGMAN856 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jhenderson & dieselss from what I am being told again I am not able to do the work myself unfortunately. The rough country " coil leveling" kit was supposed to give me 2" it actually gave me 3 if not closer to 4. From what I was given from a few vendors with the "adjustable" radius or control arms you are able to adjust the pinion angle. Although not very much. Again only what they are telling me. I have no proof at this time. The gentleman who builds lifted trucks also says the same thing. Basically by lifting the front as far as the kit did the pinion is being forced to turn downward by the stock control arms . I am going to have the front u joints replaced anyway before anything else is done. But even the alignment shop said that this is a strange case . I appreciate any other suggestions. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HANGMAN856 (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys please follow this link and tell me your thoughts.

http://3rdstrikeperformance.com/ind...re where to turn at this point. Thanks again.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

wow. you should ditch the kit you installed. i have owned/worked at many off road aftermarket places. i have the dynatech 2" leveling kit. thats all you need. stock shocks. ditch the other crap. i just skimmed this as its bedtime. but thats what you need to do.

a lot of 2" coil kits actually give you 4". they say they "settle" over time, but i see a lot of kits ive installed never settle more than 1/4 inch.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

GSS LLC;1480895 said:


> wow. you should ditch the kit you installed.


The best advice yet. Go back to stock ride height and install a set of Timbrens for when you are plowing. This will eliminate all you pinion angle issues


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Plowtoy;1483077 said:


> The best advice yet. Go back to stock ride height and install a set of Timbrens for when you are plowing. This will eliminate all you pinion angle issues


Solid advice!


----------

